# Adventure D!



## Northerner (May 26, 2014)

New organisation for people with diabetes to get involved in adventure sports:

http://www.insulinindependent.com/2014/05/adventure-d.html



> Adventure sports can be a daunting prospect for a person with diabetes. But it doesn't need to be impossible - far from it.  And that's exactly what my brother Chris, a kayak and sailing instructor was thinking when he first told me about his idea to set up an organisation that would allow PWDs to try adventure sports in a safe environment - one that was mindful of the challenges faced in trying outdoor pursuits with the added dimension of diabetes. He also agreed completely as I poured over how incredible it would be to have people with diabetes have a chance to meet, share their experiences ad try something completely new together, knowing they would be safe while doing so.  And that was how Adventure D was born!


----------

